# Sauce Bottle I D Police Needed



## madpaddla (Jan 6, 2006)

Case #3:

 Type:   Horse Radish
 Color:  Aqua
 Embossing:  Pure Horse Radish H D CEER Three Rivers Mass.
 Height: appr. 8.5 inches
 Seam:  goes through the first ring but stop midway  on both sides and doesn't reach the lip.
 Base:   pontil (I believe)  has 3 layers [base square - circle - circle] photo provided
 Etc:      thousands of bubbles, the letters of some words are connected
 Year/Value:  ?

 If anyone can help identify this culprit I found hiding along a river.  I will make sure this fugitive of Mass. is properly taken care of and will no longer stalk my diggin friends in Mass. 

 Concerned Digger
 Madpaddla


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry all for the extra large size there.  Won't happen again.  If someone can minimize from admin. thank you.  

 Here is a photo of the bottom.

 Any and all information fellow members provide is very appreciated.  I think that goes for all of us.  Thanks  A B.net

 Madpaddla


----------



## diggerjeff (Jan 6, 2006)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22h+d+geer+%22+%22three+rivers+mass.%22

 here is what turns up on google.
 it seems to be a fairly common bottle from the 1890's. worth 10-15 dollars or so.
 i like horseradish bottles, wish i would find one like that!!.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 6, 2006)

I have quite a pickle and sauce collection ditto with Jeff ...... I have a H.D. Geer Three Rivers , Mass. and a D.H. Geer & Son. Boston, Mass  same deal... $15-$20 Taz


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Taz,

 Is this the same D.H.GEER & SONS you have?  "STUMP OF THE WORLD" TRADE MARK  BOSTON,MASS  

 Found out Stump of the World is a very old variety of tomato so guess this was probably a very early ketchup. One of the few ketchups in my collection. [][]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Cliff, Nope, not... lol.. mine is a three sided cathedral type. I thought it was a misprint but now think another generation of Geers. Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is a H.D. Geer and a D.H. Geer[8|] Taz


----------



## madman (Jan 7, 2006)

yo taz, ye old and mad great bottles!!!! luv those early foods  mike


----------

